# Excel to Power Pivot: Cross the Gap, Online Webinar Mar 17th



## aviSingh (Mar 11, 2015)

Folks,<br />
"Power Pivot is the best thing to happen to Excel in 20 years" - <a href="http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/power-bi/606796-what-powerpivot-why-do-i-care.html" target="_blank">Mr Excel</a>.
Come experience what it is all about<b></b>: attend our Online Webinar on Mar 17th<br />
<b><a href="http://ppvt.pro/p3webinar" target="_blank">Excel to Power Pivot: Cross the Gap</a><br />
</b><a href="http://ppvt.pro/p3webinar" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.powerpivotpro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Cross-the-Gap-Excel-to-Power-Pivot-Webinar.png" border="0" alt="" /></a><br />
This is targeted towards Excel users who are new to Power Pivot.
Check out the <a href="http://ppvt.pro/p3webinar" target="_blank">event site</a> for more details at <a href="http://ppvt.pro/p3webinar">http://ppvt.pro/p3webinar</a><br />
Learn more about Power Pivot:
  <a href="https://sway.com/hUImqUtK4oXX40_H" target="_blank">Why is Power Pivot awesome!</a> - An Office Sway tells the story
  <a href="http://www.powerpivotpro.com/what-is-powerpivot/" target="_blank">What is Power Pivot?</a>

- Avi Singh
 PowerPivotPro


----------

